# Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival



## Philmar (Jun 22, 2016)

About 5,000 paddlers and up to 80,000 spectators make for a unique racing spectacle...but  you need a long telephoto lens to capture it.
ALL taken with a Tamron 150 - 600mm.




Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Stroke!!!! - Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr




At the start line - Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 22, 2016)

Lots of emotion captured in these photos, I really like the detail in their faces!

Nice photos


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 22, 2016)

Great series of images.


----------



## Didereaux (Jun 22, 2016)

I enjoyed these!  kudos


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 22, 2016)

Really like them all, very good timing and composition. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 22, 2016)

Enjoyed the captured emotions [emoji2]


----------

